# Outback 21rs On The Way



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

My wife and I will be picking up our first RV this Saturday.
Its the 2008 21rs with fern interior. As kids she grew up camping in a trailer and I grew up camping in a camper.
For the last 8 years we have been tent camping and backpacking.
With two big dogs and plans of kids in the near future, it was time to get out of the 3 man tent.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congratulations and enjoy!!

We've had a great time with our 21RS.

Mike


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Congratulationson the new 21, enjoy!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome,







, Congradulations









Wait til you see how quiet the same campgrounds will now be with solid walls instead of canvas









Hopefully a rally is in your future on Outbackers.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> plans of kids in the near future, it was time to get out of the 3 man tent


And what better way to start on those plans than in a hard-sided trailer!









Welcome to the forum!

Enjoy your new Outback.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi jasonrebecca
















and CONGRATS! 

Keep on the lookout for some upcoming PNW rallies...It is so much fun to meet and camp with a bunch of Outbackers









Enjoy!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new 21rs. That's a great camper and perfect for the beginning family. Sounds like you have your priorities in order.


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

jasonrebecca said:


> My wife and I will be picking up our first RV this Saturday.
> Its the 2008 21rs with fern interior. As kids she grew up camping in a trailer and I grew up camping in a camper.
> For the last 8 years we have been tent camping and backpacking.
> With two big dogs and plans of kids in the near future, it was time to get out of the 3 man tent.


I'll add another big WELCOME  for another PNW Outbacker.

Great choice of models. We really enjoy ours and its a good fit for our family of 4. Hope to see you at a PNW rally or mini rally soon.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok, so a newbie question here.

What does all the DW DD and DS stuff mean?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> What does all the DW DD and DS stuff mean?


DW = Dear Wife
DH = Dear Husband
DD= Dear Daughter
DS = Dear Son
GKs= Grandkids

OYCMUYO ( Or you can make up your own).

Mark


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

ok thanks.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Made it home today!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

looks good!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS !! ENJOY!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

We kind of took a gamble on this. The 21rs on the lot was a 2007 model with havanna interior.
This is a 2008 that was located off site. A few differences that we notices are that the AC unit is no longer a Carrier with remote control thermostat, they said that too many people were complaining about problems with the remote. Also a plus that we noticed is that this one came with outside speakers and the 2007 didn't. The grab handle on the outside of the 2008 is a cheapy looking thing, not the big folding one with the foam handle. Another plus is the tinted skylight over the shower instead of the clear.
One thing that we don't remember if it was on the 2007 is there is an outside storage access on the right side in front of the door with a light on the inside.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> there is an outside storage access on the right side in front of the door with a light on the inside.


On our 21RS the water heater is to the right of the front door and yours has a storage door. Where is the water heater located now??

Mike

Looks good by the way









Mike


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Sounds like you got some great upgrades.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I thought the only Outbacks with the folding grab-bar outside were the Sydney editions? Were they on any of the 21RS's prior to this year?

Looks good, but if you're like us, you'll probably be looking to replace those new fancy outside speakers with something a little better. Lots of vibration and just generally crappy sounding music with ours. You may also be the first to let us know how the new "Fern" interior does with little teeny Outbackers, lol !!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Well, our little outbackers(dogs) cristened the microfiber couch yesterday afternoon, dog claws and that fabric don't go well together.
Its like a scratch in leather. The folding bar may of been just a dealer installed thing on that particular trailer then. Our water heater is located under the couch.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new Outback and welcome to the group.


----------

